# LBB's NEW Prosthetic Eyes!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, LBB designed them. He wanted "eye-lashes".

He wanted them to reflect, so folks could see "him" coming, hence the yellow.

He has applied for a patent, as no other prosthetics have eye-lashes. He's excited
about that, so we'll see how it goes.

So here's LBB running up the stairs, onto the bed, sniffing, then "kicking back". 

He plans on making a commercial.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL! He looks like he's been goosed! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That is too cute! I like them


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm lmao - Deb you are a crack up, after I finish laughing and compose myself, I am going to call the authorities.

Imagine the Animal Rescue coming your house and seeing LBB like that ........

I love the scribble colouring in - looks like LBB actually helped in colouring the pupils ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

LMFAO - he looks like Ru Paul! (Work it, girl!)

He'll need a skirt now, to go with his cape...HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

:w00t: You're a hoot! you both are! :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

On second thoughts - I want to know what you've been taking or drinking this week - gimme a double of whatever it is ... :blink:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That totally cracks me up :smrofl: . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb!!!! This is wonderful!!!
Now, Ozzy HAS a perfect all black nose.
Old Jack has teeth.
Chase has ears so he can hear.

Thank you LLB.......how much do we owe you? $$$$$


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ummm, and how do I order these eyes? Can I buy....one? I have a cat who's one eye is always closed......

do they come in any other color than yellow?

:smrofl: Billy, you're a silly boy.....


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

That is so funny. :smrofl: I showed my husband and he said somebody has too much time on their hands. :wacko1: :w00t:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: :supacool: this one is definitely his color. I think they are working really good, seems like he didn't bump into anything :sHa_banana: Awww, he is such a cool boy B) we love him :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: hey Deb, maybe LBB could market eyes for the Holidays :HistericalSmiley: I'll make the vest and dresses he can make matching eyes to go with  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:rofl: That is just too funny!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I think Little Blind Billy should be wearing a yellow dress - he likes to cross dress doesn't he ??

Poor little guy - if he only knew how much he is adored here on sm ...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

arty: arty: arty: 
With eyes like that it is time to party!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:rofl: That's great Deb! He better get a patent-they are going to sell like hotcakes :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Aug 8 2008, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617427


> I love the scribble colouring in - looks like LBB actually helped in colouring the pupils ......... :thumbsup:[/B]


That's what really cracked me up! Great pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, Deb, that totally cracked me up!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I still go back to it and laugh ... :biggrin: 

Poor Billy !!!

I think I'm going to talk to my eye doctor to see if they have "fake" eyeballs for dogs. :huh:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

bahahahahahahahahahahaah :smrofl: LBB is the man :chili: , the eyelashes look great billy but nothing beats the valentine eyes :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Your such a nut Deb. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


LBB those new eyes are great. But I think he needs some of those googly eyes that you can buy at the craft store. haha


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, now that I have stopped choking of laughter..... HOLY cows that is too funny. Billy you RULE, dude.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i love LBB's "Ode to the Emoticon" :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I showed my husband LBB and he said "OH MY GOSH, DOES HE ALWAYS HAVE THOSE ON ":HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: you never fail to crack me up Deb :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

and I just LOOOOOOOOOOVE LBB :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne is soooo jealous! I'll have to think about getting her some new eyes! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love his eyelashes, but he does look a little bit jaundiced. :HistericalSmiley: :new_shocked:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

"Eye" Love it!!!!!

Absolutey adorable pics!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at or laughing at the expense of ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs. 







Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230


> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.[/B]



I have never thought of Billy as disabled. He gets around better than any of my dogs. Billy does not feel handicapped.
He was born blind, and knows nothing else. I have treated him without pitty, as I believe dogs can sense that.
Another thing LBB senses, very strongly, is the sound of laughter. He loves running around with his paper eyes on.
It makes me laugh. So he trots around so proud of himself. Heck he trots up and down the stairs, on and off the 
couch, up and down the bed. Joplin, Frankie, and Henry can't do that. 

Billy is always the life of the party. He enjoys life to the fullest. He is not disabled. Not in my eyes.

If you met him, Joy, you would certainly know what I mean. He's having the time of his life.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 11 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618237


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230





> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.[/B]



I have never thought of Billy as disabled. He gets around better than any of my dogs. Billy does not feel handicapped.
He was born blind, and knows nothing else. I have treated him without pitty, as I believe dogs can sense that.
Another thing LBB senses, very strongly, is the sound of laughter. He loves running around with his paper eyes on.
It makes me laugh. So he trots around so proud of himself. Heck he trots up and down the stairs, on and off the 
couch, up and down the bed. Joplin, Frankie, and Henry can't do that. 

Billy is always the life of the party. He enjoys life to the fullest. He is not disabled. Not in my eyes.

If you met him, Joy, you would certainly know what I mean. He's having the time of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]






I wish I had him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618245


> I wish I had him.[/B]



At first we thought LBB would never be adoptable. Let me tell you, though, when someone comes
to my house to adopt one of my fosters, they always ask if Billy is a available. I joke about pawning
him off, but I could have adopted him out a thousand times. He is such a fun little charmer. He wins
the hearts of everyone who meets him. :wub: 

He may not have eyes, but he has personality plus. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Deb, these explanations doesn't change my opinion. If you don't see him as being disabled, then don't keep making jokes about him. You keep referencing his blindness over and over. If you don't see him as disabled, then don't bring it up. I've let the jabs at Billy slide many, many times.

I have two first cousins who have been blinded by multiple sclerosis. Would any one of their family and friends think it's funny for someone to paste cardboard eyes on them and post it on a forum? No! We would be outraged! It really makes me sad to think someone would make fun of animal in a similiar situation. 

My dad is handicapped and in a wheelchair because of a severe stroke. Would it be funny if someone pasted a cardboard arm and leg on him and post it on the internet? No. No. NO!

Most people on this forum don't know this, but it's very possible I have a mild form of multiple sclerosis AND lupus. 

Yes, I'm really sensitive about disability issues with people AND ANIMALS. Please don't make me angrier than I already am about this. 





Joy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We all love LBB as I'm know you do Deb. We all enjoy seeing and hearing about him. I feel sure LBB has the same wacky sense of humor as his mom. I'm sure LBB loves the attention, and we all love sharing him with you.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 11 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618278


> We all love LBB as I'm know you do Deb. We all enjoy seeing and hearing about him. I feel sure LBB has the same wacky sense of humor as his mom. I'm sure LBB loves the attention, and we all love sharing him with you.[/B]





There's a difference between giving him attention and laughing at a disability.






Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618245


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 11 2008, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618237





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230





> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.[/B]



I have never thought of Billy as disabled. He gets around better than any of my dogs. Billy does not feel handicapped.
He was born blind, and knows nothing else. I have treated him without pitty, as I believe dogs can sense that.
Another thing LBB senses, very strongly, is the sound of laughter. He loves running around with his paper eyes on.
It makes me laugh. So he trots around so proud of himself. Heck he trots up and down the stairs, on and off the 
couch, up and down the bed. Joplin, Frankie, and Henry can't do that. 

Billy is always the life of the party. He enjoys life to the fullest. He is not disabled. Not in my eyes.

If you met him, Joy, you would certainly know what I mean. He's having the time of his life.
[/B][/QUOTE]






I wish I had him.






[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I see now. You wish you had him to get him away from me ~ LOL

Perhaps you should just block me. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230


> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at or laughing at the expense of ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.
> 
> Joy[/B]


The way I see it is that Deb sees and deals with horrific situations involving Malts in her volunteer efforts with rescue and fostering them. Sometimes I don't see how she has the strength to deal with what she has to see and hear about and what she has to put up with. 

Sometimes when we are faced with such serious situations, it helps us cope if we can find some humor in them. I guess we all look at life differently, but for many of us sometimes humor helps us cope and I don't think it demeans LBB one bit. It is all done out of love. And it's not like LBB's feelings are getting hurt ... he doesn't even know, for heaven's sake.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618285


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230





> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at or laughing at the expense of ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.
> 
> Joy[/B]


The way I see it is that Deb sees and deals with horrific situations involving Malts in her volunteer efforts with rescue and fostering them. Sometimes I don't see how she has the strength to deal with what she has to see and hear about and what she has to put up with. 

Sometimes when we are faced with such serious situations, it helps us cope if we can find some humor in them. I guess we all look at life differently, but for many of us sometimes humor helps us cope and I don't think it demeans LBB one bit. It is all done out of love. And it's not like LBB's feelings are getting hurt ... he doesn't even know, for heaven's sake.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: K/C Mom


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Amazing medical advancement!!...you need a patent on those state-of-the-art babies!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618285


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618230





> I'm sorry, but I don't see the humor in poking fun at or laughing at the expense of ANY disabled person or animal. In fact, I'm really offended when this occurs.
> 
> Joy[/B]


The way I see it is that Deb sees and deals with horrific situations involving Malts in her volunteer efforts with rescue and fostering them. Sometimes I don't see how she has the strength to deal with what she has to see and hear about and nd what she has to put up with. 

Sometimes when we are faced with such serious situations, it helps us cope if we can find some humor in them. I guess we all look at life differently, but for many of us sometimes humor helps us cope and I don't think it demeans LBB one bit. It is all done out of love. And it's not like LBB's feelings are getting hurt ... he doesn't even know, for heaven's sake.
[/B][/QUOTE]




My opinion regarding this has nothing to do with Debs previous work or her sense of humor. It's about laughing at a disability. I'm certain Billy didn't read this thread, but dogs ARE sensitive about us laughing AT them.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You know, my first dog was blind, my great-grandmother was blind, my husband is disabled as are many of his friends - disabled combat veteran (yes, they can eventually laugh about the limitations - even the blind ones), my dear friend fights lupus everyday, another dear friend died of lupus... There comes a time when you have to live your life by finding humour in just about every situation as a survival mechanism especially when you are faced with a disability day in and day out. 

I am not offended by Deb, LBB, or his paper eyes. In fact, my husband would be the first to joke about his disability as was my grandmother. Because God knows neither one wanted to be pitied for their disability.

There's a difference between laughing with someone and laughing at someone - and don't say LBB doesn't have the intelligence to know the difference - not that he knows what we are doing on the internet, but I laugh at my dogs every day and they can tell the love in the laughter. If he didn't like pranceing around with his eyes I'm sure he would paw them off much the same way dogs do with bows and such and the way my Monique did.

Deb I thank you for all that you have done and still do for the doggies who are blessed to find their way into your home and care.

VJW, I am very sorry that you are ill and will keep you in my prayers.

Linda


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 11 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618298


> You know, my first dog was blind, my great-grandmother was blind, my husband is disabled as are many of his friends - disabled combat veteran (yes, they can eventually laugh about the limitations - even the blind ones), my dear friend fights lupus everyday, another dear friend died of lupus... There comes a time when you have to live your life by finding humour in just about every situation as a survival mechanism especially when you are faced with a disability day in and day out.
> 
> I am not offended by Deb, LBB, or his paper eyes. In fact, my husband would be the first to joke about his disability as was my grandmother. Because God knows neither one wanted to be pitied for their disability.
> 
> ...



I laugh at myself almost every day for some of the totally stupid things I say and do. Also, I used to be in a support group with women with chronic illnesses (almost all of them are in Heaven now) and I've never laughed harder with anyone else than this group of women. 

I'm just saying there is a really fine line between laughing "with" and laughing "at" someone or something with a disability - it's like the proverbial walking on thin ice. For some reason, this picture of Billy crossed over that line/broke through the ice to being ridicule and I didn't think it was appropriate.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618313


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 11 2008, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618298





> You know, my first dog was blind, my great-grandmother was blind, my husband is disabled as are many of his friends - disabled combat veteran (yes, they can eventually laugh about the limitations - even the blind ones), my dear friend fights lupus everyday, another dear friend died of lupus... There comes a time when you have to live your life by finding humour in just about every situation as a survival mechanism especially when you are faced with a disability day in and day out.
> 
> I am not offended by Deb, LBB, or his paper eyes. In fact, my husband would be the first to joke about his disability as was my grandmother. Because God knows neither one wanted to be pitied for their disability.
> 
> ...



I laugh at myself almost every day for some of the totally stupid things I say and do. Also, I used to be in a support group with women with chronic illnesses (almost all of them are in Heaven now) and I've never laughed harder with anyone else than this group of women. 

I'm just saying there is a really fine line between laughing "with" and laughing "at" someone or something with a disability - it's like the proverbial walking on thin ice. For some reason, this picture of Billy crossed over that line/broke through the ice to being ridicule I didn't think it was appropriate.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Joy, I totally respect your feelings and agree about that fine line. I guess everyone's lines are in different places - if that even makes sense. 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am just getting caught up on some threads. I can't help but make a comment or two on this one. I have laughed and cried and stressed with Deb over the years regarding one pooch or another of hers. I know of nobody who put so much of their heart 'out-there' to these senior/special needs pups knowing it likely will be broken way before most of us will have to deal with it ... or as much ...as Deb does.
I know many people who will 'tease' or ' give a hard time" to those they really love and I think Deb is one of those people.... I tend to be one also. I had a dear friend who picked on me all the time.... I knew she thought the world of me by doing so. She NEVER teased those she didn't care for! We used to say if she does't harass you... watch out...it means she doesn't like you! LOL It was just "her" and her sense of humor. We all loved her and she loved us... there was no question. 
I believe any remarks or actions should be judged on 'intent" and the 'spirit" behind it. Deb certainly is not mean-spirited by any way shpe or fashion when "teasing" about little Billy. In fact I believe it is because of her deep love for him and her compassion that she 'teases about him as she does all her special-needs little souls. They each have their own unique little "quirkiness" and she tends to bring those 'quirks' out there to be loved by all and not to be hidden or ashamed of.

I truly feel Deb's approach to Billy is "healthy' and certainly loving. If anyone is familiar with Irish sense of humor ( I'm Irish so I can comfotably say this) ... you'll know even the most dire circumstances are eventually dealt with via humor. It helps one 'cope'.

I have seen Deb stressed to the max.. yet before her post is finished... she'll have said something to bring a smile. I admire her for that.

I have often thought as I too have been histerical laughing over a LLB 'remark" that with all of that silliness... little Billy has a huge space in Deb's heart and one day he will be one of those "special-ones" who will , when the time comes, leave a huge void and be one of those real heartbreakers to her.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618313


> I'm just saying there is a really fine line between laughing "with" and laughing "at" someone or something with a disability - it's like the proverbial walking on thin ice. For some reason, this picture of Billy crossed over that line/broke through the ice to being ridicule and I didn't think it was appropriate.[/B]


i agree there is a fine line, but as individuals we all draw our line in different places, i respect everyones thoughts/decision on where their line is, for me LBB and his eyes do not even come close to a line, not one person here has ever laughed at his disability, thats my opinion, have we laughed with deb at billy's "eyes" ? yep , i honestly believe billy knows whats happening and gets joy out of showing off for Deb, the camera and whoever is around and i hope to see many pics of his "eyes" for years to come


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 11 2008, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618375


> I am just getting caught up on some threads. I can't help but make a comment or two on this one. I have laughed and cried and stressed with Deb over the years regarding one pooch or another of hers. I know of nobody who put so much of their heart 'out-there' to these senior/special needs pups knowing it likely will be broken way before most of us will have to deal with it ... or as much ...as Deb does.
> I know many people who will 'tease' or ' give a hard time" to those they really love and I think Deb is one of those people.... I tend to be one also. I had a dear friend who picked on me all the time.... I knew she thought the world of me by doing so. She NEVER teased those she didn't care for! We used to say if she does't harass you... watch out...it means she doesn't like you! LOL It was just "her" and her sense of humor. We all loved her and she loved us... there was no question.
> I believe any remarks or actions should be judged on 'intent" and the 'spirit" behind it. Deb certainly is not mean-spirited by any way shpe or fashion when "teasing" about little Billy. In fact I believe it is because of her deep love for him and her compassion that she 'teases about him as she does all her special-needs little souls. They each have their own unique little "quirkiness" and she tends to bring those 'quirks' out there to be loved by all and not to be hidden or ashamed of.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Terry.

Deb -- I love the eyelashes on LBB. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 11 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618375


> I am just getting caught up on some threads. I can't help but make a comment or two on this one. I have laughed and cried and stressed with Deb over the years regarding one pooch or another of hers. I know of nobody who put so much of their heart 'out-there' to these senior/special needs pups knowing it likely will be broken way before most of us will have to deal with it ... or as much ...as Deb does.
> I know many people who will 'tease' or ' give a hard time" to those they really love and I think Deb is one of those people.... I tend to be one also. I had a dear friend who picked on me all the time.... I knew she thought the world of me by doing so. She NEVER teased those she didn't care for! We used to say if she does't harass you... watch out...it means she doesn't like you! LOL It was just "her" and her sense of humor. We all loved her and she loved us... there was no question.
> I believe any remarks or actions should be judged on 'intent" and the 'spirit" behind it. Deb certainly is not mean-spirited by any way shpe or fashion when "teasing" about little Billy. In fact I believe it is because of her deep love for him and her compassion that she 'teases about him as she does all her special-needs little souls. They each have their own unique little "quirkiness" and she tends to bring those 'quirks' out there to be loved by all and not to be hidden or ashamed of.
> 
> ...




I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618386


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 11 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618375





> I am just getting caught up on some threads. I can't help but make a comment or two on this one. I have laughed and cried and stressed with Deb over the years regarding one pooch or another of hers. I know of nobody who put so much of their heart 'out-there' to these senior/special needs pups knowing it likely will be broken way before most of us will have to deal with it ... or as much ...as Deb does.
> I know many people who will 'tease' or ' give a hard time" to those they really love and I think Deb is one of those people.... I tend to be one also. I had a dear friend who picked on me all the time.... I knew she thought the world of me by doing so. She NEVER teased those she didn't care for! We used to say if she does't harass you... watch out...it means she doesn't like you! LOL It was just "her" and her sense of humor. We all loved her and she loved us... there was no question.
> I believe any remarks or actions should be judged on 'intent" and the 'spirit" behind it. Deb certainly is not mean-spirited by any way shpe or fashion when "teasing" about little Billy. In fact I believe it is because of her deep love for him and her compassion that she 'teases about him as she does all her special-needs little souls. They each have their own unique little "quirkiness" and she tends to bring those 'quirks' out there to be loved by all and not to be hidden or ashamed of.
> 
> ...




I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Joy, I respect your feelings, but do you really think that Deb or any of us are ridiculing darling Billy? We are all dog lovers, we love our dogs regardless and without condition. I was lucky enough to meet Billy, and he is one of the sweetest (in your face) dogs I've ever met. I would love Bonnie in any shape or form, that you can count on, and I know you feel the same way about Karli. It doesn't, however, change the fact that people deal with things in different ways. And one way is no better than another, if you're the person dealing with it.

I agree with Terry's comment that I bolded. When faced, long enough, with sorrow or tragedy, the Irish definitely crack a joke. It doesn't in any way diminish the situation, just a coping mechanism. I don't believe for one moment that Deb is diminishing LBB's situation, she is sharing him with us and I appreciate that.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG! Thas hysterical. Poor lil thing>


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Joy - I too am sorry that you feel this way.

We are not making fun of him, he's adorable and I too have met Billy in person - he seems to always have an endless smile and he loves to make people laugh.

When I was about to meet him for the first time, I had to remind my daughter over and over again to be sensitive because he is blind, well in that house full of white fluffs, guess how was the cutest, friendliest and one full of antics - he had us laughing .. at one point I totally forgot that Steve's 4 tiny foster babies were there and focused on Billy - because he had us cracking up.

Deb does find humour in Billy's situation, it's better than sitting around everyday worrying and getting upset over his blindness and complaining about it on SM.

IMO - Billy demands that attention and like most said - he loves to make Deb laugh and heck that woman needs it after what she has to deal with in all the sadness she has come across over the years.

She chose to have his eyes removed for his health sake, his hair covers his eyes so those who don't know would not even realise that he doesn't have any.

I don't know about anyone else but I really love Billy Boy and his antics - Deb's post always perk up my day and bring a smile to my face.

Everyone is unique and their reaction to a any situation is unique as themselves ..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618386


> I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.[/B]



You know, the original "prosthetic" eyes came from this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=7243&hl=

I noticed many folks were very upset with LBB's surgery. I thought, oh no!! He's better than ever. We don't want pitty.
When a poster mentioned prosthetics, I thought it would "lighten" the mood.

Please Joy, enough is enough. I do NOT ridicule my LBB. You are now crossing MY line.

Once again, PLEASE stop it. I'm doing the best I can. 

Simply put me on "ignore", and LEAVE us alone. LBB, along with the rest of us, are doing just fine.

Don't worry, he's one happy camper. Let it go. PLEASE we're fine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 11 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618409


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618386





> I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.[/B]



You know, the original "prosthetic" eyes came from this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=7243&hl=

I noticed many folks were very upset with LBB's surgery. I thought, oh no!! He's better than ever. We don't want pitty.
When a poster mentioned prosthetics, I thought it would "lighten" the mood.

Please Joy, enough is enough. I do NOT ridicule my LBB. You are now crossing MY line.

Once again, PLEASE stop it. I'm doing the best I can. 

Simply put me on "ignore", and LEAVE us alone. LBB, along with the rest of us, are doing just fine.

Don't worry, he's one happy camper. Let it go. PLEASE we're fine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

omg I never saw that thread--that was a few years before I was a member--I had no idea! I mean, I know who LBB is (now that it was pointed out to me recently--I can be kind of slow). Reading that 2005 thread just blows my mind.

There's a lady in my neighborhood who has a shitzu who, when he was neutered at 6 mos, became blind as a complication. Before that I had never met a blind dog--he's pretty amazing but even more amazing to me is his owner!! That goes the same for you and Billy, Deb! You are both amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

As a mother of a blind dog I must say I never saw Jasmyne's blindness as a disability. She was born blind and doesn't know any different. Jasmyne is exactly like LBB in the fact that she is the most lovable, onery and fun spirited dog. She loves laughter and reacts the same way as LBB. She doesn't think of herself as disabled because we've never treated her as disabled. We laugh with her NOT at her. Sometimes I think she's laughing at me! I personally appreciate Deb's way of handling tense situations as she did when LBB had his surgery. I also appreciate Deb sharing her stories about LBB because I can see my Jaz acting the same way. She's not disabled...just made a little different than other dogs...just like we're all different and unique from everyone else. Deb, you are a truly wonderful and amazing mom to some very special dogs. 

Judie and Jasmyne


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 11 2008, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618411


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 11 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618409





> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618386





> I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.[/B]



You know, the original "prosthetic" eyes came from this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=7243&hl=

I noticed many folks were very upset with LBB's surgery. I thought, oh no!! He's better than ever. We don't want pitty.
When a poster mentioned prosthetics, I thought it would "lighten" the mood.

Please Joy, enough is enough. I do NOT ridicule my LBB. You are now crossing MY line.

Once again, PLEASE stop it. I'm doing the best I can. 

Simply put me on "ignore", and LEAVE us alone. LBB, along with the rest of us, are doing just fine.

Don't worry, he's one happy camper. Let it go. PLEASE we're fine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

omg I never saw that thread--that was a few years before I was a member--I had no idea! I mean, I know who LBB is (now that it was pointed out to me recently--I can be kind of slow). Reading that 2005 thread just blows my mind.

[/B][/QUOTE]
I am glad I got to read the original thread.........It was great and I adimre you even more Deb! You found a way to bring smiles to sad faces. Keep up the good work and I hope everyone offended by this thread will read the 2005 thread on Billy!
After all it might open up your eyes!

Thanks again Deb for all your love and compassion. You are my Hero!
Love, Nancy and Ben {My blind guy}


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, I hope you can see that you have many, many fans and friends here on SM who appreciate you and your wonderful sense of humor! Don't ever change! We love you!!!!!!!! :tender:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 11 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618409


> QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618386





> I've been a member here long enough to know what Deb does. This is why the ridicule of a defenseless dog seems contradictory to me.[/B]



You know, the original "prosthetic" eyes came from this thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...pic=7243&hl=

I noticed many folks were very upset with LBB's surgery. I thought, oh no!! He's better than ever. We don't want pitty.
When a poster mentioned prosthetics, I thought it would "lighten" the mood.

Please Joy, enough is enough. I do NOT ridicule my LBB. You are now crossing MY line.

Once again, PLEASE stop it. I'm doing the best I can. 

Simply put me on "ignore", and LEAVE us alone. LBB, along with the rest of us, are doing just fine.

Don't worry, he's one happy camper. Let it go. PLEASE we're fine.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I went back and re-read the thread; it's so sad to see so many great members that don't post anymore!  I wish they'd come back!


We do love you Deb, and all your crazy antics...and the gangs antics too! I can always count on a good laugh when I read a thread started by you!! :ThankYou:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618429


> Deb, I hope you can see that you have many, many fans and friends here on SM who appreciate you and your wonderful sense of humor! Don't ever change! We love you!!!!!!!! :tender:[/B]





I appreciate Deb's humor and her rescue work, it's just this one thread/issue I've had a problem with. I've tried my best to explain myself. I think one has a different perspective when you're affected personally by a disability. I suppose I knew better than to think you would understand. There's no way I would've been empathatic either until it was me and my family who were affected by disabilities.

'nough said.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Aug 11 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618438


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618429





> Deb, I hope you can see that you have many, many fans and friends here on SM who appreciate you and your wonderful sense of humor! Don't ever change! We love you!!!!!!!! :tender:[/B]





I appreciate Deb's humor and her rescue work, it's just this one thread/issue I've had a problem with. I've tried my best to explain myself. I think one has a different perspective when you're affected personally by a disability. I suppose I knew better than to think you would understand. There's no way I would've been empathatic either until it was me and my family who were affected by disabilities.

'nough said.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A lot of us have/had family with disabilities.... I had two uncles who I was very close with and who lived down the street from me while I was growing up who were in wheelchairs due to Muscular Dystrophy ... others mentioned their own experience with various illnesses, etc. Apparently we just react to things differently. 

For those of you who do not enjoy this discussion, please just move on and find another thread that you will enjoy! There are lots of threads here.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been away for the last 3 days and haven't been on SM. Deb, LBB is in our hearts but most of all, we know how much you love him!!!!! I found your post so funny!!!!! I think most of us GET IT!!!! Keep that quirky humor coming. It is sometmes how we cope with life and I know you have the best heart of all of us!!!!!! CeeCee and I send our love to you and LBB and the whole gang!!!!!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

God Bless you and your little pup Billy. :wub: I know when my Tallulah is happy (she actually smiles, really!!) and your Billy has a big smile on his face. :wub:

My oldest son is autistic, so I am sensitive to anyone (person or animal) with disabilities, and I can see how much you love your little guy.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I cant believe I only just saw this...its hilarious...LBB is such a cutie.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joy,

As I read this thread I realized something that you may not really understand....by Debbie doing what she does with little Billy (by the way, I think of him as my husband re-incarnated) and showing us all how totally awesome he truly is, she allows us to open our own hearts to the possibility of one day maybe taking in a little fluffbutt who may not be so perfect...we all love little blind billy and it is because of the way Debbie shares him with us that we do. I bet every single one of us on the board would cry our eyes out if something mean or horrible ever happened to him...that just shows how our hearts have opened to this "disabled" fluffbutt. 

To me he will never be disabled...he will be a happy healthy laughing hugging lovebutt who is the most awesome of them all because of his over the top personality.

by the way, I always thought it was my Billy's (husband) polish side that gave that sense of humor, but he is half Irish...so maybe I have been wrong all these years cause he too handled things with humor


----------

